# EMT-I jobs in and around Atlanta, GA?



## SouthernEMT (Jan 18, 2011)

Hey!

   I am an EMT-I living in Atlanta, Ga and wondering if anyone has any tips on any services in the area that may be hiring. I received my license and certification at the end of last summer. However, since then I've had a heck of a time getting any callbacks for interviews. I've applied to at least 10 different places, several times over the last few months with no luck.

 In October I interviewed with Grady, but unfortunately an old speeding ticket on my MVR was enough to disqualify me for employment. I hope to try Grady again later in the year when the speeding ticket turns 3 years old. Until then I'm really itching to get on a truck and get some experience! 

Any and all suggestions and advice is welcome!

Thanks.


----------



## Crunch (Jan 23, 2011)

Have you tried getting a tech gig in one the ERs? I know AMC hires EMTs and so do some of the children's hospitals.

Sadly, you would have more luck if you upgraded and got your P. Unfortunately its a lot easier to go from zero to hero around here than actually get a job as an EMT first


----------



## SouthernEMT (Jan 24, 2011)

I haven't looked in to that yet, but I'll definitely check it out.

   Yeah, the original plan was to work a bit and get some experience before going back and getting paramedic. I'm starting to think maybe I should just go ahead and get it done though.

   Thanks for the tip.


----------



## dseagraves101 (Jan 25, 2011)

I work with ProCare EMS in Snellville, Ga. They just got a contract with Gwinnett Medical Center. So PorCare is expanding. ProCare is hiring alot right now. Go to the web site www.procareems.com and print out the app. and get all of your info that the app. asks for and turn it in personally. Wear a tie. as long as your speeding ticket is less then 20 miles over or try to get it reduced, they should hire you.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 25, 2011)

Crunch said:


> Have you tried getting a tech gig in one the ERs? I know AMC hires EMTs and so do some of the children's hospitals.
> 
> Sadly, you would have more luck if you upgraded and got your P. Unfortunately its a lot easier to go from zero to hero around here than actually get a job as an EMT first


I'm curious, do you think this is a bad thing? Going straight through with no field experience probably winds up being the most practical thing to do.


----------



## goodgrief (Jan 25, 2011)

Here is a list of the local EMS Companies
GRADY
National (but everyone I know who works for them says the same thing, you wont get hired straight out of school)
Metro
Rural Metro ( Remember Rural Metro Fulton, and Dekalb do seperate hiring)
ProCare
Priority
Henry (there is a hospital near the racetrack that has an EMS service cant thing of the name sorry)
Central
AMR
Magnoila

Good luck.


----------



## ebass30920 (Jan 29, 2011)

Puckett and Metro Atlanta werent on the list.  I think Advanced runs Forsyth County now.  Not sure how long you drive is.  Also Rockdale County is hiring FF/EMT's.


----------



## goodgrief (Jan 29, 2011)

Rockdale County Fire or National EMS in Rockdale County?

The problem with National is they wont hire anyone straight out of school. Or that is what I have been told by current people who work there. 

Sorry the Metro was Metro Atlanta

I forgot about Puckett.

Have you heard anything about Rural losing the Dekalb contract?


----------



## Crunch (Jan 30, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> I'm curious, do you think this is a bad thing? Going straight through with no field experience probably winds up being the most practical thing to do.



Most of the time it seems that people who went straight through tend to have a more difficult time adjusting to the street. Knowledge wise I think its fine, its the practical hands on aspect of scene management or even stretcher operation of paramedics that haven't worked on a 911 truck that gives them problems it seems like. Its not the end of the world but it can make for a rocky first six months or so


----------



## goodgrief (Jan 30, 2011)

Nm ty


----------



## ebass30920 (Feb 3, 2011)

I was talking about Rockdale Fire but I think it just closed.  Havent heard anything about Rural losing Dekalb.  I still know a few people there from my S. Fulton days.


----------



## ebass30920 (Feb 3, 2011)

Goodgrief,  I work for National and they have hired several straight out of school.  Apply man its more about who has openings at any given time.  If you interview well you shouldnt have any issues getting on at National.  Their hiring process isnt stringent or anything.


----------



## SouthernEMT (Feb 8, 2011)

hey everyone, thanks for all the suggestions. I'm happy to report that Ive been hired and am currently going through the orientation process at ProCare EMS! 

   Its a relief to get on a service and I'm looking forward to getting some experience under my belt. 

   Thanks again to all who offered their advice!


----------

